# compound build up



## Timls1 (Jan 12, 2022)

Butting new drywall next to existing wall where a window was removed. There is about 3/16" of mud built up nest to new drywall. What is the best way to remove mud and make transition even before taping and mudding?


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

scrape away some of the paint. dampen with water. scrape mud away.


----------



## Timls1 (Jan 12, 2022)

hendrix417 said:


> scrape away some of the paint. dampen with water. scrape mud away.


Thanks, getting ready to get started. Your way is much cleaner, I was gonna get a grinder and turn loose


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

gouge with hammer claw. then wet. 3/4" wood chisel to scrape away or maybe a stiff 1-1/2" putty knife.... take it down to original board, then just a little more....


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

3/16ths is nothing. lol i put an inch of mud on a spot this week! (new construction!) hangers went rite over some terrible amish hack framing. things that make ya go hum. 😣

chip it off if you want to but i would just mud it in with 45. i prefer the new rock patch to be 1/8th below the rest of the wall. it makes the patch easier to make flush with existing wall surface. shouldnt be mud build up around a window.


----------

